# Confused - Progesterone Test



## Lucieloos (Jan 25, 2015)

Should I be having my progesterone test at 7dpo or 7 days before af is due? It says different things everywhere I look!

Also my gp has said it's ok for me to have fsh and lh done on the same day as progesterone but I thought these were meant to be on cd2/3? Will this matter?

Are there particular days that prolactin and thyroid should be tested?


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Progesterone is best tested at 7dpo - in theory with a typical luteal phase, this is also 7 days before your period is due, so one and the same.  If you're monitoring ovulation, 7dpo is better than 7 days before period due in case your cycle happens to be longer or shorter that month.

You're right that your FSH and LH should be done early on in the cycle as these levels change during your cycle, and around cd2/3 is like a baseline.  I think prolactin and thyroid can be done at any point.  Don't necessarily stress about the days - if it's part of a referral to the fertility clinic then your levels would probably be retested there anyway.  Unfortunately many GPs don't know enough about fertility issues xx


----------

